# Seerose kaputt??



## uHu (12. Juni 2008)

Hi liebe community
hab ne frage und zwar: ist diese seerose krank oder was ist mit der los? Ich hab die neu gekauft und sie ist seit 1 monat im teich. sie hat auch die ersten 2 wochen fantastisch getrieben aber jetzt seit ein paar tagen rollt die die blätter ein und verliert sie. Sie treib zwar neue aber die brechen auch alle ab bevor sie ganz oben sind. kann mit jmd helfen? (den genauen namen der seerose weis ich leider nicht)
danke schnomal im voraus


----------



## uHu (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Seerose kaputt??*

kann mir den keiner helfen???


----------



## Schwammerl (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Seerose kaputt??*

Hallo Uhu,

kann es sein dass das eine tropische Seerose ist?
Wenn ja, wundert es micht nicht dass es ihr nicht so gut geht, weils ihr  ausgepflanzt im Teich einfach zu kalt sein wird. 
Ausserdem sieht alles sehr kiesig aus. Hast du sie denn gedüngt? Tropische mögen es ja gern warm und satt.

Servus
Schwammerl


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Seerose kaputt??*

Wäre schon gut zu wissen, was das fuer eine Sorte ist. 
Für __ tropische Seerosen ist das Wasser vielleicht zu kalt ? 

Wo hast Du die denn gekauft ? 
Was sagt der Händler ? 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf

edit: schwammerl war schneller


----------



## uHu (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Seerose kaputt??*

naja kann schon sein das das eine tropische ist. der händler antwortete nur auf die frage ob die seerose fü 80cm  tiefe geeignet sein und ob sie winterhart ist "ja". aller dings kam das sehr abwesend herüber. naja wenn dem so ist werde ich mir wohl nächstes jehr eine neue winterharte seerose zulegen müssen...
danke für eure hilfe
marc


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Seerose kaputt??*

Marc... oder reklamieren ! 
Klassischer Beratungsfehler ! 

Wolf


----------



## sternhausen (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Seerose kaputt??*

Hallo Marc
Gib der Seerose einfach Zeit
Viele Pflanzen auch Seerosen kömmen aus Nährstoffmastanstalten um möglichst schnell viele Pflanzen zu bekommen. Das sind dan meist so Wassergärtnereien denen momentaner Profit wichtiger als Qualität ist.
Ich glaube nicht das du eine tropische Seerose gekauft hast.
Deine Pflanze ist sicher in so einer Mästerei groß geworden.
Jetzt hast du sie in deinen Teich gepflanzt und plötzlich fehlen die übermäsigen Nährstoffe.
Wasserpflanzen helfen sich dadurch das sie die Blätter die sie hatten und auch die neu gebildeten immer wieder einziehen um sich daraus Nährstoffe zu holen.
Bei solchen Pflanzen kann es schon mal 2-3 Jahre dauern bis sie sich an ihre neue UMgebung angepasst haben und dann endlich mal ihre erste Blüte bekommen.
Natürlich kann man wirklich auch mal Pech haben und die Pflanze überlebt das Ganze nicht, aber ich würde einfach mal abwarten und eventuell einen speziellen Seerosendünger in den Wurzelbereich drücken.
Grüsse sternhausen
Ps: Ein Tipp wäre auch solche mikrigen Pflänzchen zuerst in einem Korb seichter stellen und dann später etappenweise tiefer stellen bis du die gewünschte Tiefe erreicht hast.


----------



## Nymphaion (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Seerose kaputt??*

Hallo,

ich glaube auch dass das eine tropische Seerose sein könnte. Mir ist keine winterharte Seerose mit dieser Blattzeichnung bekannt (und meine Sammlung an winterharten Seerosen enthält inzwischen fast 200 Sorten). Ähnlich wären am ehesten noch einige der alten 'veränderlichen' Sorten. Bei den tropischen Seerosen gibt es dagegen viele mit dieser Blattzeichnung. Was sagt der Händler dazu? Unter welchem Namen hat er die Seerose verkauft?

Falls es doch eine winterharte sein sollte, dann ist vermutlich Feuer auf dem Dach. Die Beschreibung der Symptome (Blätter brechen ab bevor sie die Oberfläche erreichen) klingt sehr nach Kopffäule.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Seerose kaputt??*

Hallo zusammen.

Also das es eine tropische Seerose ist glaube ich nicht so recht. Junge Blätter meiner 'Chrysantha' und einer meiner gelben Sorten (vermutlich '__ Marliacea Chromatella') sehen diesen Blättern sehr ähnlich. Nur nicht so ins gelbliche übergehend. Das kann aber meiner Meinung an einem Nährstoffmangel liegen, da es auch so aussieht als ob "uHu" die Seerose in reinen (nährstoffarmen) Kies gepflanzt hat. Oder es ist eine Krankheit, wofür die eingerollten Blätter sprechen würden. Das war bei mir letztes Jahr genau so, als in meinem einen, extrem beschatteten und dadurch auch kalten Teich beinahe alle Seerosen eingegangen sind.


----------



## Bombusterestris (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Seerose kaputt??*

Hallo,
habe meine Seerose schon 3 Jahre im Teich, im Pflanzkübel und mit lehmiger Erde gefüllt. War immer eine Pracht, große Blätter und Blüten satt. Dieses Jahr
habe ich gerade mal 2 Blüten. Sind im Wasser sind zu wenig Nährstoffe durch das ständige Filtern? Habe eben gelesen man sollte düngen, womit und schadet es den Fischen ?
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Nymphaion (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Seerose kaputt??*

Hallo Mirko,

da hast Du natürlich recht. Die Farbe kann durchaus auch von einem Mangel herrühren und überhaupt nicht sortentypisch sein.


----------



## Annett (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Seerose kaputt??*

Hallo Stefan,

besorg Dir Düngekegel (Markenprodukt = Osmocote, gibt aber auch billigere) oder die losen Perlen im Gartenmarkt.
Die Kegel drückst Du ins Substrat, lose Kügelchen kann man auch so(klick) verwenden.

Nach ein paar Jahren ist das Substrat im Pflanzbehälter einfach ausgelaugt.

Alternative: Neu topfen.

@Werner
Meine "__ Marliacea Chromatella" (die hoffentlich eine ist), hat seit Jahren so bunte Blätter: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/27235&d=1212840330
Die Blüte gehört zu den bunten Blättern, die grünen Blätter gehören zu einer anderen Seerose. 
Der Eimer steht auf ca. 60cm Tiefe, die Pflanze also ca. bei 40cm.
Bisher keinerlei Probleme....
Selbst bei dem einen Bild aus Deinem Shop sieht man auf dem Blatt oben rechts noch eine verblassende Blattzeichnung. So sehen die Blätter meiner Pflanze später im Jahr auch aus.

@uHu (Marc)
Die im Eingangspost gezeigte Seerose würde ich (falls nicht schon geschehen) in ordentliches Substrat (Lehm-Sand-Gemisch) pflanzen und höher stellen.
Sollte Kopffäule die Ursache sein, kann man eh nichts mehr kaputt machen.


----------



## uHu (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Seerose kaputt??*

ich werds sie mal höherstellen und düngen. Ist das düngen für die fische gefährlich oder schädlich?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Seerose kaputt??*

Hi.

Steht sie denn wirklich in 80 cm Tiefe? Sieht auf dem Bild zu mindest nicht so aus. Wenn ja, dann wie du schon sagst höher stellen.
Zum Düngen nimmst du am besten Düngekegel, die drückst du tief ins Substrat. Den Fischen hats bei mir noch nicht geschadet. Das einzige was wohl passieren kann ist das das Wasser überdüngt werden kann und dann die Algen wuchern. Also zum düngen am besten rausnehmen.


Und passend zum Thema blüht heute meine vermutliche '__ Marliacea Chromatella'.

Foto 


Und hier mal das neuste Blatt.

 



Sie wächst übrigens in einem sehr kleinen Korb, in reinem Kies, ohne Dünger und in einer Tiefe von ca. 50 cm.
Ist noch ein Überbleibsel aus der Zeit wo ich nur unbekannte wuchernde Hybriden hatte. Aber einen Ableger dieser Gelben habe ich behalten und extra so gepflanzt, damit sie nicht wuchert.


----------



## Bombusterestris (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Seerose kaputt??*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> besorg Dir Düngekegel (Markenprodukt = Osmocote, gibt aber auch billigere) oder die losen Perlen im Gartenmarkt.
> Die Kegel drückst Du ins Substrat, lose Kügelchen kann man auch so(klick) verwenden.
> ...


----------



## uHu (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Seerose kaputt??*

als ich die seerose höher stellen wollte bemerkte ich das sie kopffäule hatte. sogar der wurzelballen war verfault. Nun ja da werd ich wohl eine neue kaufen müssen.


----------



## Annett (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Seerose kaputt??*

Hallo zusammen.

@Stefan
Jetzt kannst Du noch bedenkenlos düngen oder umtopfen.
Später bekommt die Seerose Probleme mit dem Ausreifen für den Winter bzw. dem Anwachsen (nach Mitte August bitte keine Seerosen mehr neu pflanzen!).

@uHu
Bist Du auf der Flucht, dass es nicht mal mehr für ein "Hallo" und "Tschüß" reicht?  
Sollte die Seerose tatsächlich Kopffäule gehabt haben, dann werden Dir in den nächsten Jahre alle weiteren Seerosen eingehen.
Deshalb drücke ich Dir die Daumen, dass es etwas anders war, dass der Seerose nicht gepasst hat.
Versuch es einfach noch mal neu..... mit richtigem Substrat und langsam tiefer setzen.


----------



## Nymphaion (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Seerose kaputt??*

Hallo Uhu,

wenn es die Kopffäule war, dann hat Annett leider recht. Die Erreger sind dann in Deinem Teich vorhanden und werden jede neu gepflanzte Seerose befallen. Dein Händler hat dann übrigens das gleiche Problem, er hat die Krankheit auch in seinem Bestand und wird sie kaum mehr los werden.


----------



## uHu (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Seerose kaputt??*

hi,
ich werde die nächste seerose in stufen ins wasser auf 70cm lassen. Wie groß sollten die stufen sein? Reichen erst 25cm dann 50 und dann 70? das wären nämlich die verschiedenen zonen meines teiches. Geht das so? Und ab wann sollte sie in die nächst tiefere stufe gestellt werden? Danke im vorraus

tschau,
marc

PS: hätte ich das problem (wenn es kopffäule war) auch mit __ teichrosen?


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Seerose kaputt??*

Hallo Marc,

die Stufen würden so passen um die Seerose abzusenken. Auf die nächst tiefere Stufe wird immer umgestellt sobald die Schwimmblätter die Wasseroberfläche erreicht haben.

Ob __ Teichrosen von der Kopffäule ebenfalls befallen werden kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Ich würde vermuten, dass sie auch anfällig dafür sind, da sie mit den Seerosen doch sehr nahe verwandt sind.


----------

